# ALL 240sx's are OVERRATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Okay, "240 are overrated" was not my comment. I love 240sx's although with the current population/craze of 240sx's ive been hearing from others that they are overrated. What do you think about this?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Overrated? 240SX is all about potential. It's not that great of a car to begin with. It's not terrible, but it's not a sport compact that can compete with stronger RWD cars in the American market. It's handling is also nothing to shout about. The brakes are unremarkable, and most of them have an open differential from the factory.
But the 240SX is absolutely unique in that it is a perfect window to a world of opportunity that other cars cannot represent. With the 240SX, you have a slew of OE parts from other cars that fit perfectly. The options are incredible. Everything from Kouki tails, 180SX front ends, Silvia conversions, S15 projetors, Z32 brakes, VLSD, RB20DET, RB25DET, SR20DET, CA18DET... The options are endless. From a 240SX platform, you can create your own JDM custom work: a SIL80, a 180SX, a Silvia, a 240line, whatever. Others might tell you that the 240SX is special because it is a great drift car, it looks cool, there are lots of straight aftermarket parts for it, etc. But I feel that the 240SX is especially unique and expecially appealing because it is the window to an entire world of trans-model parts that allow you to create an endless variety of different combinations. It's the possibilities that make the car what it is.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Overrated? 240SX is all about potential. It's not that great of a car to begin with. It's not terrible, but it's not a sport compact that can compete with stronger RWD cars in the American market. It's handling is also nothing to shout about. The brakes are unremarkable, and most of them have an open differential from the factory.
> But the 240SX is absolutely unique in that it is a perfect window to a world of opportunity that other cars cannot represent. With the 240SX, you have a slew of OE parts from other cars that fit perfectly. The options are incredible. Everything from Kouki tails, 180SX front ends, Silvia conversions, S15 projetors, Z32 brakes, VLSD, RB20DET, RB25DET, SR20DET, CA18DET... The options are endless. From a 240SX platform, you can create your own JDM custom work: a SIL80, a 180SX, a Silvia, a 240line, whatever. Others might tell you that the 240SX is special because it is a great drift car, it looks cool, there are lots of straight aftermarket parts for it, etc. But I feel that the 240SX is especially unique and expecially appealing because it is the window to an entire world of trans-model parts that allow you to create an endless variety of different combinations. It's the possibilities that make the car what it is.


Im 16 and I got rid of my 89 240sx with MAJOR coolant problems that I got for $800( sold for $900). I was looking into either getting a 91-95 non-turbo mr2 or a s14 240sx. 

Now we all know how awsome mr2's are, but the s14 seems a little more exiting for me right now for the fact that it is easier to drive and to work on than an mr2 (cramped engine bay in the rear), It also has more interior space.

The mr2 is harder to drive due to the pre 93 mr2 rear spec trail arms and horrible rain traction. Now the mr2 would be way hotter since it is not seen as often but that doesnt matter to me right now. 

Now If I want to get an mr2 in the future than the s14 240 with a sr20det will have exellent resale value but for now im going with a s14 240sx not to mention that they have an awsome interior.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I think people are just hating, like how people hate on Civics. To be honest with you a WELL-BUILT civic is an awesome car, just think a small-displacement 4 cylinder car beating Mustangs in a quarter mile. Of course as people discovered these cars, they start ricing them our, making them "look sporty" and not enhancing performance. Then the jackasses gat a hold of them and everyone starts to stereotype; a few bad apples spoiling the bunch.

Personally, the car feels and drives like a sports car should, the only drawback is the lack of power and some other details. But fortunetly theres a strong aftermarket


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

Overrated? Probably not. Stock, I can outrun my dad's car and he has a Saturn L300. I can pull some moves I couldn't do in my Corolla, although that was a good car. The 240SX is a discontinued model, and mine is a '92. Therefore you are bound to have things go wrong. I don't really mind my convertible version too much. It get me to work and all, and allows me to be the prick on the freeway. That said, Hey! Ho! Let's Go!


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll tell you why i don't like 240's. I was a guy that was always on the honda civic platform. Then I finally realized that with the current project I was working on that I could either spend 3000 dollars for a motor swap or buy a sr20 powered car spend that same 3000 dollars and have a turbo'd car. So you weigh it out 15 second car or 13 second car?? So I went and baught a 95 200sx. The thing that urks me is all the time people come up to me and say thats front wheel drive? what are you going to do with that? these comments have always came from a 240 driver or a person looking for a 240 to buy. the 240 drivers in my area don't understand that the tuner world doesn't revolve around drifting!! there is only one 240 in this area that i know can even keep up with me but they think they are better because they can drift. woopty doo. so i guess i really don't hate 240's i just hate the people that drive them around here. i don't mean to offend anyone its just one opinion why people hate on 240's


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

200sx_guy said:


> I'll tell you why i don't like 240's. I was a guy that was always on the honda civic platform. Then I finally realized that with the current project I was working on that I could either spend 3000 dollars for a motor swap or buy a sr20 powered car spend that same 3000 dollars and have a turbo'd car. So you weigh it out 15 second car or 13 second car?? So I went and baught a 95 200sx. The thing that urks me is all the time people come up to me and say thats front wheel drive? what are you going to do with that? these comments have always came from a 240 driver or a person looking for a 240 to buy. the 240 drivers in my area don't understand that the tuner world doesn't revolve around drifting!! there is only one 240 in this area that i know can even keep up with me but they think they are better because they can drift. woopty doo. so i guess i really don't hate 240's i just hate the people that drive them around here. i don't mean to offend anyone its just one opinion why people hate on 240's



well nice opinion, now here goes mine about most SE-R drivers that think they are all bad ass and think the KA sucks......well i use to have a 90 s13 and guess what? there was no B13 SE-R that could beat me in a drag, full race from point to point....or not even in skill driving.....i really dont hate any car.........mmm (just those crappy ugly ass cubes) and you dont see me crying about it......oh i get picked on becasuse i drive an OLD 92 s13 (yeah KADE) by the AWD fools, but i dont give a damm, let me tell you something....dont hate on 240's maybe deep inside you really want one... like they say......... a green parrot is green where ever it goes.


Love live NISSAN! and stop whining.


----------



## TurboMonk (Apr 7, 2005)

240SX's arent Overrated. Overrated would be a 6th Gen Civic Si. the nissan 240's potential for being a drag/autox/fast street car is SO high. The parts for these things are in huge quantity. Whoever told you that their overrated has probably never rode/learned about one... :thumbup:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Yup, there's certainly something everyone can pick on. I don't even want to drift (have no interest, just not my taste). I make fun of civics, but its all just a playful rivarly. One guy at work (mind you its a web/mail-order aftermarket distributor) has a GSR that is just really quick (lots of suspension mods, sticky rubber, not a lot in the way of engine), another has a type-R, the thing is incredible. Would I take a type-R, absolutely! Would I take a classic SE-R, fo sho! And I love my 240, its a blast to drive, and its bone stock.

I think if you truly love cars, and you're an enthusist, then we are kindred spirits.


----------



## honda9369 (Feb 21, 2005)

ive never rode in one but i like the 240 style. and as a matter of fact i rolled up one one today and we talked for awhile checkin each ithers car out. i havent rolled up on a asshole with a 240 yet. maybe someday ill own one fora project car :cheers:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

This is my 3rd S13. same year everytime. I dont really hear alot of bad stuff from anybody b/c I live in the south(******** LOVE rwd). I definatly think that people hype up the cars waaaaaaaay to much.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> This is my 3rd S13. same year everytime. I dont really hear alot of bad stuff from anybody b/c I live in the south(******** LOVE rwd). I definatly think that people hype up the cars waaaaaaaay to much.


Everyone loves RWD.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

RWD = sexy. Its hard to get excited over understeer.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

bII said:


> RWD = sexy. Its hard to get excited over understeer.


I understeer like mad...


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

The 240sx being overrated all depends on the crowd you're standing with. Like for example, where I live, there are like 4 240's, 2 of them being mine, and one of the others being owned by an old woman. So when someone sees the lightweight, rwd platform they really like it. I've taken some of my friends for rides in it, and they all love it more than I do, they overrate it because it's rare around here. Now if you're somewhere with a lot of 240 owners, then you'd get the truth. You can't take the opinions of anyone else to heart about your car. The only people that really know what they're talkin' about are the ones that own or have owned one, other than that, they just don't know...


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Well, in the two weeks of owning mine, I get looks and comments on it, and its bone stock! I took it to the coin-op car wash, and a guy with an orange-sicle civic (bright orange paint outside/white interior). He was selling his car, but as I was finishing up, he was like, "hey, cool car." I guess more people are noticing with the popularity of drifting.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I wouldn't give all the credit to drifting. The drifting scene is making the car slightly more popular, but all credit can't go to that, I think people are just finally realizeing that there is a nice platform w/ a 2.4L rwd setup. A lot better than the 1.6L fwd civics that so many people drive around in...
And people also really like the body styling of the 240sx, it's "long and low" is what I've been told by people who admire mine (also bone stock).


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

240luvr said:


> I wouldn't give all the credit to drifting. The drifting scene is making the car slightly more popular, but all credit can't go to that, I think people are just finally realizeing that there is a nice platform w/ a 2.4L rwd setup. A lot better than the 1.6L fwd civics that so many people drive around in...
> And people also really like the body styling of the 240sx, it's "long and low" is what I've been told by people who admire mine (also bone stock).


Well out here in So Cali it seems EVERYONE wants to drift, and since Corolla GTSs are fairly rare, the 240 becomes the hot ticket (particularily the S13, since their cheaper, there's more of them, and S14s for sale always seem to be automatics).


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

240luvr said:


> The 240sx being overrated all depends on the crowd you're standing with. Like for example, where I live, there are like 4 240's, 2 of them being mine, and one of the others being owned by an old woman. So when someone sees the lightweight, rwd platform they really like it. I've taken some of my friends for rides in it, and they all love it more than I do, they overrate it because it's rare around here. Now if you're somewhere with a lot of 240 owners, then you'd get the truth. You can't take the opinions of anyone else to heart about your car. The only people that really know what they're talkin' about are the ones that own or have owned one, other than that, they just don't know...


Oh, so true so true.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

agreed.. so very true... it all depends on the crowd and whos owned em, and who you get info from


----------



## IDreamofDET (Apr 15, 2005)

I seriously don't think 240 platform is overrated one bit. Maybe a bit underpower, but most people on here are aware of the huge potential these cars have. Overrated? I can come up with a list of cars thats overrated(RX-8, Civic Si, Sentra Spec V). I used to own 200SX SE-R, Integra and a DSM...out of all the cars, my 240 is practically stock and by far one of the funniest car I've ever own. :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

IDreamofDET said:


> I seriously don't think 240 platform is overrated one bit. Maybe a bit underpower, but most people on here are aware of the huge potential these cars have. Overrated? I can come up with a list of cars thats overrated(RX-8, Civic Si, Sentra Spec V). I used to own 200SX SE-R, Integra and a DSM...out of all the cars, my 240 is practically stock and by far one of the funniest car I've ever own. :thumbup:


RX-8 overrated!?!?!?! Have you driven one? there better than the fricken FD's! well in conering anyways, that coming from personal experience. And I bet If the Mazdaspeed version comes over,alot of people will be looking at them differently. Plus theres the turbo kits coming out for it! And the Spec V isnt that bad, either! The Civic SI is though. I wish that I could get a pic of the S16 Prototype thats in Smyrna, getting tested.


----------



## IDreamofDET (Apr 15, 2005)

RX8 over an FD? personal opinion...NO THANKS! I've been in one and I raced one...I wasn't impressed at all. Its a damn shame that a new rotary can lose to a lightly modded DSM thats almost 20 yr old. RX-8 looks good thats about it...now if Mazda decide to forcefed the damn thing, I might think differently. Now the new Mazdaspeed6 (274HP AWD) thats nice. I'm not even gonna get started on the Spec V, its sooo underpower, I rather stick with the old school Sentra SE-R.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

FC owns!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

But I think we can all agree that the 240SX isn't underrated. I think people just say that because there are 240SX's with over 500hp, so when they see a stock 240, they think it's not that hot. Also, the 240SX is the absolute crap of the S13 crop. Both of the JDM S13's were better developed than the 240SX. But that might be irrelevant, because the Japanese market cars are always different breeds of the cars that are sold here. I'm pissed the Sentra here never got SR20DET. I'm pissed that the S13 never got SR or CA. But if you isolate the American market, the 240SX isn't underrated at all. I think it's a great sport compact.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I agree.

The euro versions were better too. But ive been in contact with a couple of Japan S13 owners. They want our damn iron blocks bad. and the 240SX emblems. Ive sold em to a couple of guys over there for some decent prices on bidders.co.jp (Japan eBay). I havent sent them a KA motor yet, got one in the works for about 2500 US...hopefully she'll take it.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I agree.
> 
> The euro versions were better too. But ive been in contact with a couple of Japan S13 owners. They want our damn iron blocks bad. and the 240SX emblems. Ive sold em to a couple of guys over there for some decent prices on bidders.co.jp (Japan eBay). I havent sent them a KA motor yet, got one in the works for about 2500 US...hopefully she'll take it.


Lol. I absolutely agree, I heart my iron block! No kidding, I want to find a fool in Japan who will trade my 240SX quarter glass for their 180SX quarter glass. Come to think of it, we could trade dashes too. It's funny how in America, we change our turn signals to two-tone, and in Japan they import our amber ones. When you list on Bidders.co.jp, do you write in Nihongo? I speak Japanese myself. Hmm, I'm going to try to list something on there!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a translater device, cant remember the name though...

Im trying to figure out how to remove my old quarter glass panels w/o breaking them. Maybe Ill try to sell a front clip...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

you could buy my RHD dash if you wanted. i bought it off ebay with high hopes of doing the conversion and a CA swap but i decided on ka-t and im keeping my regular dash. ive got the whole dash and console and the console has CUPHOLDERS! :thumbup: pm me about it if you want....


----------

